# Möchte DSL-Flat, aber ohne Telefonleitung



## arcadia (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich suche eine gute und günstige Möglichkeit mir Internet (am liebsten natürlich DSL-Flat) ins Haus zu holen, ohne mir eigens dafür eine Telefonleitung zu beantragen. Im Moment surfe ich über unseren Nachbarn, der WLan hat. Telefonieren tuen wir auch über unseren Nachbarn, und ansonsten über das Händy mit einer Aldi-Talk Karte.

Das mit dem Nachbarn ist natürlich alles abgeklärt. Nur leider funktioneirt das WLan nicht problemlos. Ab und zu haben wir eine schlechte Übertragunsrate, oder wir können uns gar nicht einloggen. Ich will jetzt aber nicht bei irgendeiner Telefongesellschaft einen Festnetzanschluss beantragen müssen. 

Ich habe mal was von Inetrnet via KabelTV gehört. Habt Ihr da Erfahrungen? Gibt es sonst noch gute Möglichkeiten?

Danke


----------



## gorim (11. Januar 2007)

QSC bietet sowas an. Ist laut ct-Magazin auch der einzige.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Januar 2007)

Ich hab auf Onlinekosten.de mal gelesen dass auch Alice das anbietet. Auch wennich Alice nach meine Erfahrungen generell eher nicht weiterempfehlen würde


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo!


gorim hat gesagt.:


> Ist laut ct-Magazin auch der einzige.


Dann reden die beim ct aber sicherlich von bundesweiten Anbietern?
Denn andernfalls ist QSC nicht der einzigste..
Bei uns gibt es z.b. einen regional begrenzten Anbieter der DSL auch ohne Telefonanschluss anbietet.
Kein Anbieter ist dazu verpflichtet DSL nur in verbindung mit einem Telefonanschluss anzubieten.
Da es aber (bis jetzt) keinen Zwang gibt DSL auch einzeln anzubieten, bieten die meisten Anbiter DSL nur in verbindung mit einem Telefonanschluss an.
Die Rechnung geht auch ganz einfach auf..... wer kein Telefon braucht, der muss halt für etwas bezahlen was er garnicht benutzt.
Der Anbieter hat also Einnahmen, aber keine Ausgaben (da das Telefon ja nicht genutzt wird).
Durch diese Einnahmen kann er wiederum seine Preise senken (er macht dann ja keinen Verlust).
Durch die gesenkten Preise kann er aber gleichzeitig auch wieder neue Kunden gewinnen.
Also alles nur eine Rechenaufgabe. 

Zum Thema Internet via Kabel TV, das ist das gleiche wie DSL mit Telefon..... nur halt in grün.
Für Internet via Kabel TV, brauchst Du also erstmal einen Kabelanschluss..... der wiederrum Kosten verursacht.
Wenn Du also keinen Kabel TV Anschluss gebrauchen kannst (z.b. weil Du via Sattelit eh mehr Programme empfangen kannst), dann hast Du wieder (mehr-)Kosten die ausschliesslich wegen dem Internet entstehen.
Ansonsten, wenn Dich Internet via Kabel TV interessiert, dann schaue Dich mal auf kabeldeutschland.de um.

Alternativen?
SkyDSL (gibt es das überhaupt noch?): fällt schonmal weg, da Du hier einen Rückkanal brauchst..... da kommt halt wieder der Telefonanschluss (mit einem ISDN/Analog-Modem) ins Spiel.
Richtfunk: bietet kaum einer an (hohe Kosten, da an mehreren Standorten Sende-/Empfangsstationen installiert werden müssen)..... und wenn, dann auch nur regional begrenzt.
Powerline (Internet aus der Steckdose): war mal ein Pilotprojekt in Baden-Würtemberg..... keine Ahnung ob es das noch gibt.
Freifunk: hier teilen sich mehrere Teilnehmer die Internetzugänge mit anderen via W-LAN (keine Ahnung ob es Bedingung ist dass jeder einen Internetzugang haben muss)..... gibt es aber nicht überall.
Standleitung: hohe Installtionskosten und hohe Grundgebühren, hinzu kommt noch der Traffic (ein Flatrate gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht, höchstens einen gewissen Freitraffic).

Wie Du siehst, wirkliche (bezahlbare) Alternativen gibt es praktsich nicht.
Bei den bundesweiten Anbietern bilden hier QSC und Kabel TV schon die Ausnahme (vorausgesetzt DLS bzw. Kabel TV ist bei Dir verfügbar/machbar).
Ansonsten bleibt nur die Möglichkeit einen Blick ins Telefonbuch zu werfen und die Anbieter bei Dir vor Ort abzuklappern, ob von denen jemand einen Internetzugang auch ohne Telefonanschluss anbietet.
Solche Anbieter tauchen auf Seiten wie z.b. onlinekosten.de meist erst garnicht auf (fehlendes Interesse für die Allgemeinheit, da nur regional begrenzt).

Dir geht es nur um die Verbindungsabbrüche zu Deinem Nachbarn?
Ich kenn ja die örtlichen Verhältnisse nicht, aber evtl. könntest Du auch über ein fest verlegtes Netzwerkkabel nachdenken. 
Irgendwo gab es hier schonmal eine Diskussion wegen der mangelhaften Sende-/Empfangsqualität.
Wenn ich mich recht erinner, dann kam die Idee auf in dem (zwischen den Gebäuden befindlichen) alten Viehstall einen Repeater und auf dem Dach eine W-LAN Antenne zu installieren. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## gorim (13. Januar 2007)

> Dann reden die beim ct aber sicherlich von bundesweiten Anbietern?
> Denn andernfalls ist QSC nicht der einzigste..



Wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht stand das auch dabei. Hätte ich wohl dazu schreiben sollen. Regionale Anbieter sind i.d.R. auch noch etwas günstiger wie die großen. Übrigends taucht mein Anbieter auch selten irgendwo auf. Wenn mich mal wieder jemand von einem Arcorstand anspricht ob ich nicht weg von der Telekom zu ihnen wechseln soll weil sie so günstig sind, dann antworte ich, ich sei bereits bei m-net, dann herrscht schon mal große Ratlosigkeit. Das nutze ich dann aus um zu verschwinden  Und preislich kann da Arcor auch nicht mithalten.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Januar 2007)

Mir wollte mal vor ein paar Jahren (müsste so vor 5-6 Jahren gewesen sein) ein Klinkenputzer Arcor aufschwatzen.
Erstmal hatte ich ihn erzählen lassen was er mir denn so bieten kann.
Da zu der Zeit bei mir kein DSL verfügbar war, kam halt nur eine ISDN Flatrate in Frage.
Als er mir dann den Preis genannt hatte, hatte ich ihn nur ausgelacht.
Alleine für den ISDN Anschluss und die (1-Kanal) Flatrate sollte ich mehr bezahlen als ich bisher für den ISDN Anschluss, einer Flatrate mit Kanalbündelung, Webspace inkl. PHP und CGI (20 MB ohne Trafficlimit und natürlich ohne Werbung), 7 Mail-Adressen und einer DE Domain bezahlt hatte. 
Tja, damit hatte ich ihn dann auch schon davon überzeugt gehabt, dass er mit mir nicht ins Geschäft kommen konnte.


----------



## arcadia (15. Januar 2007)

Also, Kabelanschluss habe ich im Haus. Das wäre nicht das Problem. Aber ich habe mal bei ish geschaut (ish ist mein Kabelanbieter) und da kostet nur die Internet-Flat schon alleine 20 Euro. 

Das mit dem Repeater haben wir uns auch schon überlegt. Ich denke, auf diese Lösung müssen wir auch zurückgreifen. Aber leider sind die Repeater doch ziemlich teuer, oder?


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Januar 2007)

20 Euro geht ja noch..... dafür hast Du aber auch keine Zwangstrennung.
Allerdings frage ich mich wie dass dann mit der dynamisch vergebenen IP funktioniert..... dazu steht in den FAQ nämlich nichts weiter.
Bei Kabel Deutschland bezahlst Du, für den (ungefähr) gleichen Speed, gleich rund 10 Euro mehr.

Na gut, im Vergleich zu DSL ist es teuer..... für schlappe 20 Euro bekomme ich schon DSL mit 16.384/1.024 kBit/s..... rund 5 Euro mehr und ich habe auch noch eine feste IP. 

Was so ein Repeater kostet kann ich so auch nicht sagen..... ich bleibe beim guten alten Netzwerkkabel. 
Google spuckt aber immer wieder den Siemens Gigaset WLAN Repeater 108 aus..... kostet ab ca. 70 Euro.
Müsstest Du mal selbst auf die Suche gehen, ob es da günstigere/bessere Geräte gibt.


----------

